# Downhill-Trail's Hamburg + Umgebung



## michi-dh-86 (15. Juni 2015)

Moin & Servus Leute,

mein "hausberg" ist der Geisskopf nun bin ich aber nach Hamburg gezogen und suche hier Downhill-Strecken oder einfach geile Trails. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen und mir Tipps geben wo ich das in Hamburg + Umgebung machen kann?


----------



## TomHH (15. Juni 2015)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es in Norderstedt ein "Dirt-Park". War selber aber noch nie dort. Schau: http://bikeparkmap.com/de/view/324/deutschland/dirtspot-norderstedt

Die Seite ist alt. Mittlwerweile soll es dort eine schöne Strecke geben. 

Gruß
TOMEK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi-dh-86 (15. Juni 2015)

danke


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (18. Juni 2015)

Alternativ gibt es bei uns Strecken in Malente, mit dem Auto von Hamburg aus gut zu erreichen.
Gruss


----------



## michi-dh-86 (29. Juni 2015)

merci des moch i


----------



## Henne94 (16. Juli 2015)

Moin 
zwischen poppenbüttel und norderstedt gibt es die "Müllberge" da kann man auch ganz gut fahren... Ein paar Trailer sind da angelegt... Zwar kurz aber doch was nettes.


----------



## bastjan84 (18. Juli 2015)

Wo genau sind denn die "Müllberge" ?


----------



## Henne94 (19. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin,
Harksheider Str.
Am Kiwitredder kann man ganz gut Parken.


----------



## tanteandi (19. Juli 2015)

Harburger Berge = viele Trails		-  die ausgeschilderten mtb-Strecken sind aber eher nicht so doll !!!

.... im Sachsenwald der 'Bille'-Wanderweg


----------



## bastjan84 (23. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour in den harburger Bergen?


----------



## juju752 (28. Juli 2015)

Biite keine Ortsbeschreibungen mehr öffentlich ins Internet schreiben. Entweder PN oder treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

